# Anime Thread



## Shizuo (Dec 17, 2010)

*Anime Discussion *

post and discuss our 
-Latest watched anime 
-Currently watched anime
-Plan to watch anime
-all the things about anime :3


Me first MAL Uname: RipCoin
Currently Watching: The World God Only Knows 

well I'm at episode 6 and enjoying it at the moment :3


----------



## emigre (Dec 17, 2010)

I wish we had a section dedicated to this type of stuff.


----------



## Shizuo (Dec 17, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> I wish we had a section dedicated to this type of stuff.



I agree , I think many users here loves anime too.


----------



## emigre (Dec 17, 2010)

I was being facetious


----------



## Shizuo (Dec 17, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> I was being facetious




ahaha ahaha ahaha haha ha....

how can i move topic?


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 17, 2010)

The topic will probably be deleted, because of how ambiguous it is.


----------



## Ossot (Dec 17, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> The topic will probably be deleted, because of how ambiguous it is.



If 'Anime Thread' is ambiguous to you, you must live a very confusing life.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 17, 2010)

Obligatory post where I post my anime and manga lists and tell everyone to watch/read anything I've rated 8+
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/FFandMMfa...s=7&order=0
http://myanimelist.net/mangalist/FFandMMfa...s=7&order=0


----------



## Trollology (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm reading Fairy Tail and Ace Attorney Phoenix Wright or something like that and Rurouni Kenshin.
I can tell you that these are really good titles.

just noticed it's anime not manga, soz.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 17, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> The topic will probably be deleted, because of how ambiguous it is.



Id call it specialized tbf lol

Edit: forgot to mention what im watching atm. Last exile. Seen the series a few times. One of my favourite animes


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 17, 2010)

Just dropping this here


Spoiler: Winter Season 2011











What are you guys planning to watch next season? Beelzebub is definitely in my list!


----------



## pitman (Dec 17, 2010)

I really don't have time watching anything lately because of real life stuff but from 05' till 09 I had plenty of time to watch a lot of stuff, I wasn't picky about what to watch, check out my list.


----------



## mameks (Dec 17, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Just dropping this here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Winter Season 2011
> ...





Spoiler: edited for me










And no, I didn't decide based on the pictures.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 17, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Just dropping this here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Winter Season 2011
> ...



DEFINITELY
==============
Kimi ni Todoke 2nd Season
Gosick
Beelzebub
Hourou Musuko (Wandering Son)
Yumekui Merry (Merry Dream Eater)
Mitsudomoe Zouryouchuu
Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!

OVAs:
Tamayura (4) - Dec 26
ToS: Tethe'alla-hen (4) - Feb 23
Mirai Nikki - Dec 9

DVD Specials:
MM! - Dec 22
Bakatest - Feb 23
Angel Beats - Dec 22
Kara no Kyoukai Shusho - Feb 2
Kodomo no Jikan - Jan 21
Tegami Bachi Reverse - Dec 22
Mitsudomoe - Feb 23
Fortune Arterial - Feb 26

MAYBE
===============
Fractale
Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica
IS: Infinite Stratos
Freezing


----------



## Shizuo (Dec 19, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Just dropping this here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Winter Season 2011
> ...




kimi ni todoke s2 nice 

----
hold on TWGOK

continuing on Ore no Imouto


----------



## Phreshmilk (Dec 19, 2010)

*A*nyone else watch abenobashi.Its short but its really good.Its too bad its not more popular.Its really a good series.


----------



## Shizuo (Dec 19, 2010)

Phreshmilk said:
			
		

> *A*nyone else watch abenobashi.Its short but its really good.Its too bad its not more popular.Its really a good series.




saw that one :3 kinda old one


----------



## pitman (Dec 19, 2010)

Phreshmilk said:
			
		

> *A*nyone else watch abenobashi.Its short but its really good.Its too bad its not more popular.Its really a good series.



Its better if you watched plenty of Gainax's stuff for its endless parodies.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone else watch eve no jikan.Its short but its really good.Its too bad its not more popular.Its really a good series.


----------



## Shizuo (Dec 20, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Anyone else watch eve no jikan.Its short but its really good.Its too bad its not more popular.Its really a good series.




one of my plan to watch , cant find dvd of eve no jikan


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 20, 2010)

Shizuo said:
			
		

> hullo8d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Series was an ONA so I don't think that's available for DVD. You can get the movie which is basically all the episodes stringed together with some additional scenes.


----------



## Kroatien99 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have little commircial for anime site. I have made with my friend encoding group called protocol4. We have just begun with work. We are making blu-ray rips of anime. Go to protocol4.animehr.com and I hope that I don't break rules. On this site you can download animes that we have made blu-ray rip. Thank you!


----------



## nasune (Feb 10, 2011)

Currently, I'm enjoying Kobato (What can I say, I'm a CLAMP fan) and Gankutsuou, though the last one is going slow due to the bizarre animations and the headaches that follow. Beyond those there are some that I put on hold for a while (Soul Eater, Sekirei, Kara no Kyoukai, and some others) and I'm about to start Gosick, IS, and Merry Nightmare.
Also I saw Time of Eve (movie) recently, and I loved it.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I'm only interested in naruto right now..since the fill's are over.And yes Almost everyone reades the manga but I don't


----------



## Satangel (Feb 15, 2011)

Only Anime I really liked is Dragon Ball Kai and Death Note.
I'm watching Code Geass now but it just can't grip me as much.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmm i watch so much anime i can't keep track on it :/
watching almost all anime i can get my hands on, even if they aren't that good.


----------



## mameks (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone watching Infinite Stratos?
It's one of the most generic, cliched series I've seen. Ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it's still pretty awesome ^~^


Spoiler: Hatsune Miku explains IS



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwwBBUdwCZw[/youtube]


----------



## TheViolentOne (Feb 15, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Only Anime I really liked is Dragon Ball Kai and Death Note.
> I'm watching Code Geass now but it just can't grip me as much.



aha! Death note is reaaaly amazing! I watched and memorized every single episode of it 8 or 9 times....and I started to daydream of death note....and I started to rap about it....now people calls me kook...I still love it tough.especially the episode where ummm.  



Spoiler



the episode where L died


 if You've not past the 30th episode then don't open the damn spoiler k?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 15, 2011)

I have never really watched anime, but I have watched some movies that are in the style of Anime. They were:

Princess Mononoke
The Cat Returns
InuYasha: The Castle Beyond the Looking Glass
Escaflowne
Blood: The Last Vampire
Interstella 5555: The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem


----------



## TheViolentOne (Feb 16, 2011)

well..I think they are anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  cuz I remember watching them at 



Spoiler



animefreak


----------



## Windaga (Feb 16, 2011)

I watch mostly romance/comedy anime with my friend. We started watching Kampfer yesterday. It's definitely...interesting. His parents have a tendency to walk in whenever there's a set of tits on the screen, which makes the whole experience that much more amusing. It is funny, though, and they reference a lot of other anime in it. (Including Code Geass)


----------



## Youkai (Feb 17, 2011)

Last Anime I watched was EmuEmu (MM!) which was very awesome ^^ I think I am little M too so it was extremely good

Currently not planing to watch any Anime, i have hardly time and only complete the real good ones, before working I never stopped an anime in the middle of the Story but lately I stopped way to much.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 17, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> MM!


Yuuno is the only superior choice.


----------



## mameks (Feb 17, 2011)

*looks at Twiffles' ava&sig*
^~~~~~~~~~~~~^
Most awesome reverse trap ever?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2011)

Freezing - It's a claymore clone w/ eechi.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 24, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Most awesome reverse trap ever?


yes


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 24, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Anyone watching Infinite Stratos?
> It's one of the most generic, cliched series I've seen. Ever
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that sums it up hilariously enough..
What else is funny a different show this season is the one with a Hatsune Miku song being covered for an op..
But back to IS, I think this sums up the whole show






Although what's impressive is watching 4 hours of Anime in one day and not watching more than one episode of each show you watched today..


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...I had to catch up on some series...so I had 4 eps playing at a time =w=;


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 25, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's only 2 hours... I watched 8 eps of Anime today, only watching 1 ep of each show I watched today


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 25, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it only 30 mins, considering all 4 eps were on at the same time?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 25, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? I watch my Anime subbed and download and watch, don't know enough Japanese to watch something live.. And only two episodes of that were of shows from this season.


----------



## Rafinesque (Mar 2, 2011)

My favorite anime (Star Blazers) is going to be broadcast on the SyFy channel in April.  It's old school anime (I'm old enough to have seen it when it first came out).  See this link for details:

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2011-...v-show-in-april


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 2, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Youkai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screw both Yuuno and Mio, it's all about Shizuka and Tomoko, Tarou needed to get his head out of the sand and enjoy the two lovers in his own household.


----------



## Jolan (Mar 12, 2011)

Whoever isn't watching Puella Magi Madoka Magica, immediately start doing so. It's so good words cannot describe it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 14, 2011)

Hm. I'm not one to like anime, but picky as I am i've been finding some I like.
Most are based on visual novels.

The latest i've been watching is "When They Cry"
What a fucked up anime.
But as odd as it is, it's got an awesome story.

EDIT: Oh, and the worst (and best) part of the anime is it actually follows a visual-novel style, where you follow one path, then it resets to the beginning and takes another. Though of course, something different starts each path so you don't have to see the same beginning every time. I say it's the "worst" more jokingly then anything. It isn't anything bad, but each path starts out pretty happy...and it doesn't stay that way, so it's REALLY weird flipping back to the happy times after finishing a path.
Watching the first 4 episodes (seems each path is 4 episodes long) makes what i'm saying make a lot more sense.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Hm. I'm not one to like anime, but picky as I am i've been finding some I like.
> Most are based on visual novels.
> 
> The latest i've been watching is "When They Cry"
> ...


Its SHAFT
You can never describe SHAFT


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 20, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Whoever isn't watching Puella Magi Madoka Magica, immediately start doing so. It's so good words cannot describe it.


Yeah, don't let the whole mahou shoujo thing fool you.. this is not the typical magical girl thing.. this is badass...


----------



## bobbytheD (Mar 20, 2011)

i love anime.

spend most of my time on crunchyroll

considering getting a ROKU BOX so i can watch the content from crunchyroll on my TV.

crunchyroll is cool, because they are actually paying the license fees to the anime studios and doing it LEGIT.

this month, have been watching Kimi no Todoke, Great Teacher Onizuka, Honey and Clover, Nana, and BECK!


----------



## alphenor (Mar 22, 2011)

I would like to watch the anime versions of the manga I read, but, because of the current internet quality in our country, can't do so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but if there's something worth watching in anime, it's Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll take some of the suggestions here, so please post more (I'm a big fan of manga and anime)

First one I'll take is TWGOK


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 22, 2011)

bobbytheD said:
			
		

> i love anime.
> 
> spend most of my time on crunchyroll
> 
> ...



Too bad you usually have to pay to see all the good anime, I rather use the money for a figure of my favorite character in an anime or Blu-Rays/DVDs once it's finished.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 24, 2011)

Woo Clannad After Story: complete collection being released on April 19.
Goodbye moneys.
I have a softspot for the dub. Sunohara just isn't the same in japanese. The only bad VA is Yusuke.

and I finished When They Cry season 2.
Too epic. and it made a hell of a lot more sense when I read Season 1 is the "questions" story arc, and Season 2 is the "answers" story arc...
Gotta play the V-novel for it now, since I have it sitting on my PC already.

Running out of visual-novel based animes (that I know of) to watch. Clannad, Kanon, WTC and soon to be Air are all I can think of.


----------



## prowler (Mar 24, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> and I finished When They Cry season 2.I watched season 1, never bothered with season 2.QUOTE(Hells Malice @ Mar 24 2011, 01:01 AM) Running out of visual-novel based animes (that I know of) to watch. Clannad, Kanon, WTC and soon to be Air are all I can think of.


Chaos;Head - One of my favorites.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Running out of visual-novel based animes (that I know of) to watch. Clannad, Kanon, WTC and soon to be Air are all I can think of.



Shukufuku no Campanella


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool. I'll check 'em out, and hopefully their VN counteparts at one point. Thanks.
Also forgot about Phantom of Inferno (anime called "Phantom ~Requiem for the Phantom~ 
"). Didn't know there was an anime for that...awesome.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 27, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just finished that a couple of weeks ago, Pretty good show, Glad it's getting a sequel (or something like that, I don't know the exact connection between Chaos;Head and Steins;Gate) coming up


----------

